# Anyone out there have betta tattoos?



## KeshiaB (Aug 27, 2013)

Anyone out there have betta tattoos?

Here's mine:









© KeshiaB - 2015


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Nope, but I plan to get one of Rembrandt (avatar) one day! I have the design for him (art major here) already, just need to decide on where! :-D


----------



## stellenternet (Dec 3, 2014)

I wouldn't want to get a tattoo. I like how they look though. On other people. I'm not very brave. But that's beautiful KeishaB!


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I absolutely want a tattoo of Bettas on me, I'm thinking Dangerous. I have another year, so I have until then to decide where!


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

Gorgeous! I am planning on getting a betta tattoo eventually. I have a bunch of tattoos already so I have to figure out where on myself I want to put it!


----------



## vaetki (Jul 7, 2015)

I've actually been planning on getting a betta tattoo (colors based loosely off my first betta, Castamere) probably on my forearm or wrist area. I'm very excited, just need to settle on a design  I'll post pictures once I get it!


----------

